# Great music of the world nobody knows about



## PeterN (Oct 29, 2018)

Maybe you know some inuit folk song? New Russian rock band from Murmansk? Brazilian poet who made some pop? Even a French ballad from 90’a nobody knows. Or a mysterious song from Iran. African rap from a ghetto.

Why not share it.

Heres Song of Sabdatama. Great stuff. Dont miss the gamelan.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 29, 2018)

Dao Lang. So much great stuff, check out the chorus. Nobody in West would come up with a great pop chorus like this anymore.


----------



## gregh (Oct 29, 2018)

just one of many sublime frequencies gems


----------



## PeterN (Oct 29, 2018)

Islamic call to prayer


----------



## PeterN (Oct 30, 2018)

Swedish pop disco 1980.


----------



## ghobii (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Jaap (Oct 30, 2018)

Hmm some great gems in here. Nice topic idea Peter!

This song was a hit in the Netherlands when I was young and it impressed me very much as the whole East and West Germany thing (and later as well the ending of the Wall) was quite a thing to grasp.
This song was written by a guy who is also a great standup comedian here in the Netherlands (Harry Jekkers), but his lyrics are awesome. I managed to find a version with English subtitles. Oh and a fair warning, it is a very 80's sound


----------



## TGV (Oct 30, 2018)

Here's a song you all know, covered in Spanish "rumba" style, with some very tight playing (segues to another song at 3:35) :


----------



## PeterN (Oct 30, 2018)

@ghobii

Wow, got any idea what he is singing about?


----------



## PeterN (Oct 30, 2018)

Lets throw in another Spanish, its recent, a bit cheesy maybe, but with a good atmosphere.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 3, 2018)

Italiano. Senza una donna. LIVE. Its just wonderful, isnt it.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 3, 2018)

PeterN said:


> Italiano. Senza una donna. LIVE. Its just wonderful, isnt it.




Ohhhh yes! I so love his voice and this song never gets old for me.


----------



## Rob (Nov 3, 2018)

we used to listen to these 40 years ago...


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Nov 3, 2018)

Rob said:


> we used to listen to these 40 years ago...



This might well be the inspiration of the intro for watermalon man from the headhunters album ( Herbie Hancock ) interesting


----------



## Rob (Nov 3, 2018)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> This might well be the inspiration of the intro for watermalon man from the headhunters album ( Herbie Hancock ) interesting



it sure is... if not even a direct sample from some Pygmy recordings


----------



## jules (Nov 3, 2018)

Don't know if it fits in the "world music" category, but an awsome take on spanish music by an awsome pianist (the whole album is fantastic) :


----------



## jemu999 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## ghobii (Nov 7, 2018)

PeterN said:


> @ghobii
> 
> Wow, got any idea what he is singing about?



I found this translation:

_A black-brown runner horse runs like lightning through the endless black steppe.
The black hair of a beautiful girl is moving in the wind. In the sunset light of the steppe,
the black-brown running horse can run like lightning.
The black hair of a beautiful girl, moving in the wind._


----------



## Jazzy_Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Here's one of my favs. Master of the clarinet, Ivo Papasov and his Bulgarian Wedding Band, a ferocious Ratchenista groove in 7/8! 

Kicks in at 1:40:


----------



## TGV (Nov 7, 2018)

Jazzy_Joe said:


> Ivo Papasov and his Bulgarian Wedding Band


That's just insane. Jeez, these guys can count. Even when you think you get in the groove, they throw in an extra beat. Or drop it, of course.


----------



## jemu999 (Nov 7, 2018)

Ethno jazz fusion: 
And one my favorite Bass players.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## LamaRose (Nov 7, 2018)

Masterful:


----------



## Iskra (Nov 7, 2018)

Njava, Madagascar band (I think living in Belgium), the whole 'Vetse' album - where this song comes from- is wonderful:


----------



## Jazzy_Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

TGV said:


> That's just insane. Jeez, these guys can count. Even when you think you get in the groove, they throw in an extra beat. Or drop it, of course.



Pretty mental indeed, the groove seems almost sloppy at times but very natural, to the point where they seem to be playing in 13/8 during the accordion solo, but its still a 7! Can we have a Clarinet VI like this please?


----------



## PeterN (Nov 8, 2018)

This is the best composition during the whole year 2002. While MTV in West was busy with all the a..-shakers, the East came up with this diamond composition called 拯救, which translates to ”rescue”, its a desperate theme. As can be heard.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 14, 2018)

”I stand before the Lord of Song, with nothing on my tongue but Hallelujah. Hallelujah....

(Hong Kong)

LIVE! You need to hear this.


----------



## JPComposer (Nov 14, 2018)

My old friend Raif was a poet, songwriter and free diver. He wrote some great songs.


----------



## LandWaterSky (Nov 14, 2018)

Norwegian Saxophonist, Jan Garbarek, with Sami singer, Ingor Ánte Áilo Gaup...

One of the most natural and amazing vocal recordings I have ever heard.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 28, 2018)

Hasta Siempre comandante Che Guevara.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 28, 2018)

Gnarly.


----------



## PeterN (Dec 21, 2018)

Great cover of Chandelier (Sia). Cover by Alexander Stewart. Canadian? wow.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank You Satan - Dionysos


----------



## PeterN (Jul 4, 2020)

The Chimneys are Frozen

Πάγωσ’ η τσιμινιέρα


----------



## VgsA (Jul 4, 2020)

This Japense composer (Hidekazu Wakabayashi) invented the concept of ''Iceface Scale''



'' The concept of Iceface Tuning is to tune every sharp and flat note in each key 50 cents higher. These highered notes are now quarter tones called "ice notes" in Iceface Tuning. You can use these ice notes mainly as passing notes and grace notes and give detune and doubling-like effects to specific notes of the melody and chord tones in the composition/performance. ''

I think it's super interesting.


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 4, 2020)

This is an amazing thread!!! Thanks, everybody. Mine is an Andean musica with lots of different guitar-like things and quick vocals in Spanish. Musica de los llaneros, or South American herders.

I went to Venezuela to photograph birds and plants and animals and almost die on a cable car system.

This stuff was on the radio everywhere. During the rule of Hugo Chavez, there were billboards everywhere that were blobbed with cow poop. The people and their world endlessly entranced me. Every bit of my skin is electrified and I'm near tears listening again:


----------



## Gene Pool (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MariGea (Jul 5, 2020)

I`ll try to add few:

Inna Zhelannaya (Russia) - (OST "Kiks" https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102206):




Lucia Mendez (Mexico) - (OST - "Tu o nadie" https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0214377/):




Both soundtracks are very nice, not just these songs. If I will remember more, I will add it in this post.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jul 5, 2020)

A small gem from Hungary:


----------



## davidhewitson (Jul 5, 2020)

Industrial musicals! These were shows commissioned by corporations to entertain and pump up (and indoctrinate) their staff. Often they had much, much larger budgets than Broadway shows. There's a great book and documentary about them at industrialmusicals.com

A few choice cuts:


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 6, 2020)

Everything from Dhafer Youssef...


----------



## MariGea (Jul 6, 2020)

PeterN said:


> Great cover of Chandelier (Sia). Cover by Alexander Stewart. Canadian? wow.



oO. Would I be still in college, this guy would be my crush for sure. Not just because of the voice and the controls, there are just too many good ones. But man, this boy got a flair and he doesn't even know what is up, or better to say: why it is "up". In other words his expressions + body language is not made up. Sadly, very often this kind of expressive personality tends to be too anxious and shy. Very rare to see someone like this performing on public. 

This = instant melt down for every girl in N km radius. And the green eyes is just a cherry on top of the pie.




Since we are on subject of Chandelier covers. As the legend goes: he had no prior musical background, no training and no voice control and got discovered by singing to himself during the dancing practise (somewhere in 2013 or 2014). Here comes Loïc Nottet life on the radio:


----------



## PeterN (Sep 23, 2021)

Only Denmark can do this *style*. Maybe France too. Here is Denmarks bid, from around 2010. So simple, but yet, so good.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 23, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Only Denmark can do this *style*. Maybe France too. Here is Denmarks bid, from around 2010. So simple, but yet, so good.



As our @doctoremmet carefully translated for us today "voulez-vous couche avec mois ce soir" is all about the legatos. Man those are some damn fine leg-atos I'm ̶s̶e̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ hearing here. 
Cheers, Bill


----------



## bill5 (Sep 23, 2021)

Always been a big fan of these guys:


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 23, 2021)

Not obscure, but not so widely known in the US, Natalia Lafourcade started out as one of Mexico's biggest pop stars and gradually evolved to embrace more traditional roots in her music. Lovely singer and musician...


----------



## PeterN (Sep 24, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> As our @doctoremmet carefully translated for us today "voulez-vous couche avec mois ce soir" is all about the legatos. Man those are some damn fine leg-atos I'm ̶s̶e̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ hearing here.
> Cheers, Bill


The amazing leg-atos take away focus on how that camera is moving, but just look at the other visuals. I viewed those legs, 15 rounds, before I reealised the amazing performace (from combining pop and orchestra, to light and camera movement - how is that even possible, are they flying a drone). No twerking needed!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2021)

3DC said:


> My top obscure synth-pop from 80's.
> 
> From Denmark:
> Leban - Love in Siberia
> ...


Thanks for reminding me of Ofra Haza! I feel a replay coming on of this gem:


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2021)

And some more great almost forgotten tunes:


----------



## confusedsheep (Sep 24, 2021)

the netherlands answer to FSOL and the Orb... 

SECEDE deserves to be much more known (as it´s the case for Kettle)...



and maybe a bit of Kettle aswell...


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 24, 2021)

My 'merican friends laughed at me when I told them about Canada's Stompin' Tom Conners and his boot-stomping singing style. 

Legend has it Tom could stomp through a piece of plywood in a single performance.

Perhaps unknown to the world outside Canada, I present Stompin' Tom for your Saturday merrymaking: 




The other Canadian gem which of course is more well known due to the Geddy Lee (Rush) performance in _Great White North_:


----------



## Peros (Sep 24, 2021)

Mauritian rap


----------



## Stringtree (Sep 24, 2021)

This is a great thread
Your taste is like pure spun gold
Please replace dead links

Here, in a few pages, is a learning library of astonishing music. A huge case for Fair Use. Thanks, everybody, for your thoughtful contributions. Whee.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 24, 2021)

Maybe one of you can recognize this bit I recreated from a song/artist I cannot find. I had it on some playlist years ago. The song is performed I think in Italian by a woman who belted this chorus like Celine Dion. I think the first two notes are sung with the words, "che mi." The verses are somewhat like lyrical chants, almost spoken, but still sung. Here is my crappy, quick reproduction of the melody of the chorus: 


This has been bugging me on and off for a few years.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 24, 2021)

Finland cant be forgotten


----------



## YaniDee (Sep 24, 2021)

One stop shop...all the traditional music you can handle..



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4gNHCugaKSSCpaI2hL2Jmg


----------



## PeterN (Oct 26, 2021)

We need to throw in this track 'Manike Mage Hithe' , basically whole world is humming it, but nobody in West has heard it. Its breaking 200 million on youtube, yet you didnt know about it. Original version from Sri Lanka මැණිකේ මගේ හිතේ


----------



## Arbee (Oct 26, 2021)

Not sure how well known the band Osibisa was in the US, but one of my favorites way back:


----------



## Tusker (Oct 26, 2021)

Loving these gems. Here’s one that struck me as goofy and enchanting. A carnatic vocalist ….


----------



## tf-drone (Oct 26, 2021)

Music from Niger.

Les Filles de Illighadad:


Mdou Moctar:


----------



## PeterN (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Ibofobi (Dec 29, 2022)

Le Grand Kallé - Parafifi (Congolese)


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 29, 2022)

I got into these guys .. a great macedonian band that mixes up elements of western music with macedonian melodies .. amazing guitar player


----------



## elucid (Dec 29, 2022)

One from Norway from a few years back.


----------



## Ibofobi (Dec 30, 2022)

Docteur Nico - Pauline (Congolese)


----------



## PeterN (Dec 30, 2022)

Ibofobi said:


> Docteur Nico - Pauline



Nice, Congo is represented. Blues from the Congo river.


----------



## PeterN (Dec 30, 2022)

Another Chinese song. This song goes straight in the heart of the Chinese. About hardships of life. After it, a French track. Went through 200 French ballads and only one crossed the line and was accepted.


----------



## Ibofobi (Dec 31, 2022)

Here is another Congolese track:

Tabu Ley Rochereau - Karibou Ya Bintou


----------



## PeterN (Dec 31, 2022)

Ibofobi said:


> Here is another Congolese track:
> 
> Tabu Ley Rochereau - Karibou Ya Bintou



Went looking Congo music scene and found something unique: Fulu Miziki.

Familiar by any chance?


----------



## Ibofobi (Jan 2, 2023)

PeterN said:


> Went looking Congo music scene and found something unique: Fulu Miziki.
> 
> Familiar by any chance?



Nope, this was a completely new experience for me I have to admit.


----------



## Ibofobi (Jan 2, 2023)

Sam Mangwana - Aladji (Congolese)


----------



## tressie5 (Jan 2, 2023)

Sona Jobarteh & Band

I was looking for some chill/downtempo music on YT and a search brought up Sona Jobarteh & Band. I clicked on it because it had 16M views. As it turned out, the music was tight and fantastic. Naturally, I did some digging around to see who Sona Jobarteh is. She's from The Gambia and the instrument she plays is called the kora. I'd never heard of it before. Interestingly, she has also dipped her toes in film scores ("Motherland") and even invented a new instrument (Nkoni). She's an impressive singer, composer, and performer, and I wish her much success.


----------



## PeterN (Jan 3, 2023)

tressie5 said:


> . She's from The Gambia and the instrument she plays is called the kora. I'd never heard of it before.


Apparently it has a long history too. Had to check if Sting had used it, as it has a touch of "Sting sound", but did not get any hits. This is a secret ingredient.


----------



## tressie5 (Jan 3, 2023)

PeterN said:


> Apparently it has a long history too. Had to check if Sting had used it, as it has a touch of "Sting sound", but did not get any hits. This is a secret ingredient.


I wouldn't be surprised if Sting or Peter Gabriel called them to appear on their next album.


----------



## Maarten (Jan 3, 2023)

Well known in the *traditional folk scene* but not so much outside it. 
The Bothy Band : Fionnghuala


----------



## Ibofobi (Jan 3, 2023)

Mahotella Queens and Mahlathini – Thina Siyakhanyisa (South Africa)


----------



## Ibofobi (Jan 4, 2023)

Ernesto Djédjé - Ziboté (Ivory Coast)

This song is from 1977. Ernesto died a few years later, at the age of 35, rumours claiming that he was poisoned.

Enjoy his dancing in the second half of this live performance!


----------



## Maarten (Jan 4, 2023)

Eusèbe Jaojoby - Tsy zanakra mpanarivo (Madagascar - Malagasy).

This hypnotic dance song pulls you out of your chair. If not, you're probably dead...
And the fantastic guitar playing... Also who needs chord changes?


----------



## PeterN (Jan 4, 2023)

Maarten said:


> Eusèbe Jaojoby - Tsy zanakra mpanarivo (Madagascar - Malagasy).
> 
> This hypnotic dance song pulls you out of your chair. If not, you're probably dead...
> And the fantastic guitar playing... Also who needs chord changes?



Good track, and the language has character. So its called Malagasy. Seems to be a lot of musical vowels. This could be an interesting place to break out of the Matrix, study language and do music in.


----------



## Ibofobi (Jan 5, 2023)

Orchestre Poly-Rythmo de Cotonou - Min We Tun So (Benin)


----------



## Ibofobi (Jan 6, 2023)

Bébé Manga - Amio (Cameroon)


----------



## Ibofobi (Saturday at 6:39 AM)

M'Pongo Love - Ndaya (Congolese)


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 7:35 AM)

Formed in UK London 1960s, made more of a splash in America Savoy Brown - blues band


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 7:40 AM)

When Eric Burden left War, he joined War an LA based band. Their saxophonist is stunning! The feel is incredible. I'm a saxohponist and Charles Miller is my all time favourite sax player. Unfortunately he was shot dead before we could hear more gthan a few choice treasures:
Here is one, Lee Oscar on Harmonica too:


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 7:53 AM)

Another by this Master Sax player -wait for that solo!!:


----------



## KarlHeinz (Saturday at 8:01 AM)

ZeroZero said:


> When Eric Burden left War, he joined War an LA based band. Their saxophonist is stunning! The feel is incredible. I'm a saxohponist and Charles Miller is my all time favourite sax player. Unfortunately he was shot dead before we could hear more gthan a few choice treasures:
> Here is one, Lee Oscar on Harmonica too:



Maybe the best musicians Burdon ever played with. A little sad that later on he never get together such extraordinary musicians and "open" kind of music with his own albums.

Wonder if "Black mans Burdon" today is on the list of forbidden titles....


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 8:10 AM)

This whole Album was Magical (except the second track) . I saw them many times, lying on my back in The Country CLub. In my view this first album is the finest Fairport ever did, they changed when Swarbick's jigging fiddle smashed the magic, Sandy left


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 8:14 AM)

KarlHeinz said:


> Maybe the best musicians Burdon ever played with. A little sad that later on he never get together such extraordinary musicians and "open" kind of music with his own albums.
> 
> Wonder if "Black mans Burdon" today is on the list of forbidden titles....


I think they had success in LA. Lonnie Jordan on Hammond. I heard that Lee on harmonic and Charles on sax tried to become a "horn section" at times. Where is this VIBE today?? So much hope.


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 8:16 AM)




----------



## Ibofobi (Saturday at 8:20 AM)

ZeroZero said:


> This whole Album was Magical (except the second track) . I saw them many times, lying on my back in The Country CLub. In my view this first album is the finest Fairport ever did, they changed when Swarbick's jigging fiddle smashed the magic, Sandy left



Nice! Never heard of this band before. Will listen to the album.


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 8:21 AM)

Very Early Stephen Stills


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 8:26 AM)

Ibofobi said:


> Nice! Never heard of this band before. Will listen to the album.


We meet on the edge was so sadly prophetic, after this album there was a car crash with the band in it. Drummer died, Richard Thompson's girlfriend died, serious injuries. The Band reformed, but it was changed a kind of Irish Jig thing. My memories of Sandy at the Country club Belsize Park London are so precious. So many excellent bands played this tiny venue - Chuck Berry BB KIng Deep Purple Black Sabbath and a hundred more


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 8:41 AM)

Im not generally a fan of heavy rock but I can make exceptions. This song is from Stephen Stills first Album. I think it has Eric Clapton's finest solo on it. Hendrix was there too playing on other tracks. The first wah wah is Stills who can live in a room with such masters, but then, it steps up...."God" intervenes
It's not well known, because this album was obscure.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Saturday at 8:42 AM)

ZeroZero said:


> This whole Album was Magical (except the second track) . I saw them many times, lying on my back in The Country CLub. In my view this first album is the finest Fairport ever did, they changed when Swarbick's jigging fiddle smashed the magic, Sandy left



How I wished I ever had the change to see Sandy live....what an emotional voice.....with her there could be hope even in deepest sadness.....


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 8:47 AM)

Gearoge Moustakli hte French Leonard Cohen


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 8:48 AM)

KarlHeinz said:


> How I wished I ever had the change to see Sandy live....what an emotional voice.....with her there could be hope even in deepest sadness.....


In a small club it was transformational, all the cells in my body vibrated. I have never been the same since. I was sixteen, the explosion of music hitting London. I saw Led Zeppilin in a pub! Only 20 people there!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Saturday at 9:21 AM)

Kind of hard to find ONE song for this band cause either you got the dominating voice or the instrumental site......but as the singer is kind of well known even outside Ireland I take the instrumental site of Moving Hearts here which might be a little less known:



For me kind of the "Cream" of Irish innovative Folk and much ahead of the time. As with lots of these "Supergroups" they dont last long sadly...


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 9:38 AM)

KarlHeinz said:


> Kind of hard to find ONE song for this band cause either you got the dominating voice or the instrumental site......but as the singer is kind of well known even outside Ireland I take the instrumental site of Moving Hearts here which might be a little less known:
> 
> 
> 
> For me kind of the "Cream" of Irish innovative Folk and much ahead of the time. As with lots of these "Supergroups" they dont last long sadly...



I was just thinking about posting Christie Moore! He wrote a song about my home town Cricklewood. There was a long yarn of a song I think it began with an L?
There was Planksty too


----------



## Dirtgrain (Saturday at 10:36 AM)

Decades ago, my mother and I saw James Sparky Rucker and his wife (don't know her name) at The Ark in Ann Arbor on a harsh winter night. I can still vaguely see the minivan that must have been theirs, packed full, well weathered. 

Sparky pointed out how most of the audience came disguised as empty seats. Just a handful of people were there, but it was the most intimate, extraordinary experience I've had at a show. He was full of character, with a distinct voice, even in speaking. Contrasting with him was his wife. She wore a neck to ankle dress one might see a woman wearing in the 1800s. She seemed timid and so quiet.

When they started performing, she played the harmonica (I was big into playing harmonica and guitar at that time). She didn't go all Sonny Boy Williamson or anything, but it was a fantastic use of harmonica as a backing for the singing of Sparky and his guitar playing. 

He shared with us a bunch of history of blues in between songs. I bought their album at the show (which since got destroyed in a flood, to my dismay) and listened to it many times over the years. When they performed the following song, I thought of the minivan, the fact that they traveled so far only to have such a low turnout--but the show went on. It was like being immersed in their experience.


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 10:59 AM)

KarlHeinz said:


> Kind of hard to find ONE song for this band cause either you got the dominating voice or the instrumental site......but as the singer is kind of well known even outside Ireland I take the instrumental site of Moving Hearts here which might be a little less known:
> 
> 
> 
> For me kind of the "Cream" of Irish innovative Folk and much ahead of the time. As with lots of these "Supergroups" they dont last long sadly...





He mentions Moving hearts and Planksty in this song!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Saturday at 11:25 AM)

ZeroZero said:


> He mentions Moving hearts and Planksty in this song!



I sadly missed the festival he is talking about all the times I have been to Ireland. One of the biggest festivals in europe and this all in a such a small village. I have been to Lisdoonvarna outside the festival periods, a few hundred people, a handful of pubs, and then this festival with all the big names mentioned in the song, ten thousands of people....crazy Ireland


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 11:26 AM)

KarlHeinz said:


> Kind of hard to find ONE song for this band cause either you got the dominating voice or the instrumental site......but as the singer is kind of well known even outside Ireland I take the instrumental site of Moving Hearts here which might be a little less known:
> 
> 
> 
> For me kind of the "Cream" of Irish innovative Folk and much ahead of the time. As with lots of these "Supergroups" they dont last long sadly...



Cricklewood. My home town (London). I know the history behind this song. There was an irish invasion in the sixties, farm laborers with little knoweledge of the world, working shifts on building sites and drinking good money away in the Crown, The Earl Derby, The Black Lion and Biddy Mulligans. No work in Ireland. Everyone on the fiddle, many sleeping under hedgerows and sending money home. I worked with them. A kind but very rough lot, staunch Catholic, frequently alcoholics 6 to 12 pints of guiness a night. They went to the Galtymore dance club on a Saturday Night. All the lads by the bar, all the biddies on the other side of the room and often no one on the floor dancing. Lots of punch ups - part of the time. Lots of support for the IRA. When the tin came around you could not say no. Then Biddy Mulligans got bombed by the Ulster Defence association in 1975.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Saturday at 12:19 PM)

ZeroZero said:


> Cricklewood. My home town (London). I know the history behind this song. There was an irish invasion in the sixties, farm laborers with little knoweledge of the world, working shifts on building sites and drinking good money away in the Crown, The Earl Derby, The Black Lion and Biddy Mulligans. No work in Ireland. Everyone on the fiddle, many sleeping under hedgerows and sending money home. I worked with them. A kind but very rough lot, staunch Catholic, frequently alcoholics 6 to 12 pints of guiness a night. They went to the Galtymore dance club on a Saturday Night. All the lads by the bar, all the biddies on the other side of the room and often no one on the floor dancing. Lots of punch ups - part of the time. Lots of support for the IRA. When the tin came around you could not say no. Then Biddy Mulligans got bombed by the Ulster Defence association in 1975.



Great, I did not know this one and to hear the story behind it from someone who knows directly 

Lots of memories coming up for me too....just remembered when I was in Gweedore in Donegal, 20 houses (maybe) and a pub I dont know much about that time apart from that there should be some good music. Find a place to stay with my old camping van just opposite from the pub for cheap and went into Leo`s tavern. "We never ran out of music but we always run out of time". When the clock strikes 12, then the irish national anthem, and thats it for the night....

Stayed there for nearly a week, this combination of wonderful nature for the day, only a few people and music evry night. On one night the pub was decorated and I was wondering if it might be private that night so I asked Leo and he just says, yes, one of my daughters has married and is having her party here tonight, of course you are invited...No, it was not Enya , she was not even there that night but that dont matter in this family, the music was absolutely beautiful 

On another night (and I hope today it is a story that could be told without worries...) two young women where asking Leo to play Back home in Derry. He was unsure for a moment and then said: sorry, I dont remember the words. And as I was spending all the days when not in nature with my brand new Christy Moore songbook and my guitar I said: Well, I know the song and I know the words (evrybody in the pub at that time HAD to at least sing one song, so that was not unusual in general). After I played the song they both thanked me and told me it was for their man imprisoned in Long Kesh.....

Decades ago but I think in this life one time I have to go again back to Ireland, especially to Gallway and some other places, see what has all been gone sadly and what might still be there...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Saturday at 12:43 PM)

Hard to find a favourite from Christy but this definitely is one:


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 12:56 PM)

KarlHeinz said:


> Great, I did not know this one and to hear the story behind it from someone who knows directly
> 
> Lots of memories coming up for me too....just remembered when I was in Gweedore in Donegal, 20 houses (maybe) and a pub I dont know much about that time apart from that there should be some good music. Find a place to stay with my old camping van just opposite from the pub for cheap and went into Leo`s tavern. "We never ran out of music but we always run out of time". When the clock strikes 12, then the irish national anthem, and thats it for the night....
> 
> ...


Would have loved to be there. Great respect for Irish Music.


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 1:02 PM)

Sandy Denny with the Strawbs -  an unknown album


----------



## KarlHeinz (Saturday at 1:51 PM)

I love this thread 

Inspires to remember, search, find new things. I am sure you know this one but I was absolutely puzzled finding it. How sad there will be no more new things like this coming up with Sandy, I am sure she left so much unplowed field


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 2:01 PM)

In the sixties/ early 70s music was of two types "pop" and "underground".

Pop: Petula Clarke, Cliff Richard, The Wombles, The Birdy Song, Lulu ......meh,,,,

Underground: Album based. If you had a new LP, the first thing my friends would say was "Has he/she/they got something to say?". An LP was expensive, £2 when my wage was £6 a week. You cared for them. The cover was important. You put it on and then rolled a joint using the cover, sat down and really listened - "cover to cover". Now attention rarely lasts this long, certainly not as long as a double album. Led Zeppelin (above) never catered for the singles market.


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 2:21 PM)




----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 2:33 PM)

If you want to know how to arrange vocals in a love song. This is a master class. Song structure too.


----------



## ZeroZero (Saturday at 2:44 PM)

Billie Holiday, widely regarded as the best blues jazz Voice of all time, was pulled into the studio and cleaned up one last time to produce a last testimony., before she OD herself. Here is the last track she made. Utterly wonderful


----------



## Ibofobi (Sunday at 7:35 AM)

Orchestre Negro Success - Bholen Mwana Ya Mama Helena (Congolese)


----------



## Casiquire (Sunday at 7:46 AM)

What a fantastic thread! Here's a guy who can sing both lower and higher than myself and with just two strings can out-rock anybody. The music is very slow and emotional but in my opinion, rewarding and beautiful


----------



## Vik (Sunday at 8:14 AM)

You'll probably like this excerpt from a Huun-Huur-To concert, Casiquire:


----------



## ZeroZero (Sunday at 10:58 AM)

This one is by Donovan, not well known in the states but in the UK, in early career marketed as the UK Dylan. Donovan travelled lioght with only his acoustic. He had a habit of dropping in to free concerts and playing a few numbers, taking the audience by surprise. He was never that, but a fine songwriter. In his second Album FairyTale, he delivered us this wonderful number. I consider it his finest work. It's about a very young woman, who meets a guy.....a one night kinda thing....



If your interested DOnovan gives a bit of history here about Brit Folk Scene and the prejudice about success, long hair....


----------



## PeterN (Sunday at 11:07 AM)

@ZeroZero 

With regards to your knowledge, Ive lost a group. And only have fragments in memory. Would you be able to dig it out? 

But its USA. Around 1960s and 1970s, not very known, but "half famous". Did some kind of music album, should be related to some kind of theatre performance. Pop folk sounding. Could there be a rose in their logo or something related to a rose or something red? Possibly New York. Possibly some theatre in NY or, they did some performance. Good sounding 60s. or 70s ......

oohhhh....i think this too hard to crack?


----------



## ZeroZero (Sunday at 11:16 AM)

PeterN said:


> @ZeroZero
> 
> With regards to your knowledge, Ive lost a group. And only have fragments in memory. Would you be able to dig it out?
> 
> ...


I was UK based in this time. A lot did not travel over here. Your description is not really enough for me to nail anything. The sixties-seventies did not have much "hippy" musical theatre, apart from Hair. A lot of theatre was stuck in older times. There was some Fringe but I don't know the NY scene. There was a big scene around Greenwich VIllage - starting around Pete Seeger, fostering early Dylan, but much more: https://www.villagepreservation.org/2015/01/06/folk-music-in-greenwich-village-1961-1970s/


----------



## PeterN (Sunday at 11:26 AM)

ZeroZero said:


> I was UK based in this time. A lot did not travel over here. Your description is not really enough for me to nail anything. The sixties-seventies did not have much "hippy" musical theatre, apart from Hair. A lot of theatre was stuck in older times. There was some Fringe but I don't know the NY scene. There was a big scene around Greenwich VIllage - starting around Pete Seeger, fostering early Dylan, but much more: https://www.villagepreservation.org/2015/01/06/folk-music-in-greenwich-village-1961-1970s/


Thanks, could be a musical too. My guess is its not Greenwich. I will classify this as unsolved.


----------



## Vik (Sunday at 11:46 AM)

Bulgaria:


Greece (I think):


Georia/Poland?


More Bulgaria:


Azerbaijan:


Georgia:


----------



## Ibofobi (Monday at 9:36 AM)

Franco et le TP OK Jazz - Mario (Congolese)

This clip with Franco Luambo (1938 - 1989) and TP OK Jazz starts with about one minute of talking. The song performed is fairly long and roughly half of it is in this recording only. Enjoy!


----------



## Ibofobi (Tuesday at 9:56 AM)

Mighty Dougla - Exchange No Robbery (Trinidad)


----------



## Vik (Tuesday at 12:43 PM)

Here's a guy I met in Armenia in the late 90s. I didn't know him beforehand, but someone insisted that we should meet since I was there to learn something about duduk playing and to buy a couple of duduks – so he sold me two of his. He was a great guy and great duduk player.


----------



## Ibofobi (Wednesday at 9:55 AM)

Vik said:


> Here's a guy I met in Armenia in the late 90s. I didn't know him beforehand, but someone insisted that we should meet since I was there to learn something about duduk playing and to buy a couple of duduks – so he sold me two of his. He was a great guy and great duduk player.



Some nice playing there! And a lovely piece as well.

And now for something completely different...

Young Growler - Pussy Galore


----------



## Ibofobi (Yesterday at 8:58 AM)

The Congos - The Wrong Thing (Jamaica)


----------

